# Are you guys still here?



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2005)

First of all, I posted a Jim Minion chili recipe below, asking if that was the same one he posted before numbnuts deleted everything.

Second, we need to grow this board.  I challenge each of you to email our bbq buddies and invite them here.  We need a bigger base of posters.
What we have to offer is a restriction free site to discuss bbq and grilling.

We need to get Bigwheel here...people follow him, and he's not wanted on most boards for expressing his own opinions.  He's currently at Klose Board.  Someone go get him.  Minion will come here more often as we got more competitors.

  Let's make this work.  I'm tired of all the discussion being on the general board.

  lets get the cooking subjects active again...and not delete the messages.


And kiss my smokey butt!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2005)

20 minutes go by, 10 views, no replies.  This is what I'm talking about!
You people need to live on this board like I do!

I need immediate responses!

Don't make me get my bullet out!




We also need Chez here.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 25, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> First of all, I posted a Jim Minion chili recipe below, asking if that was the same one he posted before numbnuts deleted everything.
> 
> Second, we need to grow this board.  I challenge each of you to email our bbq buddies and invite them here.  We need a bigger base of posters.
> What we have to offer is a restriction free site to discuss bbq and grilling.
> ...



Captain is there anything you do like about the board?     I think with just a month under our belts, in the middle of winter, we are doing great with the number (40 members in 21 days) and quality of members for a brand new board!  Give it time, we'll soon have more people than we want!  BTW, if you want Bigwheel here so damn bad, GO GET HIM YOURSELF TOUGHGUY!  :-D


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll work on Bigwheel.  I've chated with him in the past and besides, we both have something in common!!  :-D  :-D 

Capt'n, feel free to introduce anyone you want to the board.  Every one is welcome!!  (Well, I can think of 2 people that our administrator might not be happy with  :ack:  LOL!!!

And on Jim's chili, I never saw the recipe.  I was just kinda tryin' to remind Jim about this post.   

By the way, please feel free to post a link on your website  :-D


----------



## ROB O (Jan 25, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> 20 minutes go by, 10 views, no replies.  This is what I'm talking about!
> You people need to live on this board like I do!
> 
> I need immediate responses!
> ...




Cap.  Go get 'em.

Next time I cue (as in dig it out of the igloo I call my back yard) I'll post.  For now best I can do is last weekend's variation on Nick P's chili recipe.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2005)

That's what I'm talking about.   More posts, more often.   Just let people know we're out here.

  The biggest boards are Ray's, Chris's, and the Eggers.  Cookshak also has a big following.  I don't want to put anybody out of business, but it'd be great if one board that didn't censor would have the same traffic.

  I've got a relationship with Bigwheel.  I'll go after him too.  Maybe if two of us ask him he'll show up.  I have no relationship with Chez.   But the main thing is growing the board.  When newbies show up and ask dumb questions, don't please yourself with a belittling joke that adds up to nothing more than mental masturbation, help em out so they'll come back here.

Traffic is the key to making this site work.

So says the administrator of another bbq board!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

PM sent to Mr Wheeler  8)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2005)

"Is there anything you do like about this board?"

The only reason I'm posting is because I like this board, dumbass.

A few less Yankees would be ok though.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 25, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3ecx1wrz]



"Is there anything you do like about this board?"

The only reason I'm posting is because I like this board, dumbass.

A few less Yankees would be ok though. [/quote:3ecx1wrz]

Okay Captain Dickface, if you notice there was a smile at the end of my post!  I was being humorous, but in turn you called me a "dumbass"  Thanks, Capt!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2005)

Here's your smile, dick breath.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 25, 2005)

Ahem...Currently I have solicited like 30 of the 40 members here...so, Capt.  why don't you pick up the pace!  By the way, if you look in the intro to the site, you will see a call to arms about getting members on the site...I for sure know that it is key to a successful board!

I am not a motivational speaker....I am a doer!  

NOW, GET OUT THERE AND SELL, SELL, SELL...Oh, wait...I thought I was at work!


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> A few less Yankees would be ok though.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 25, 2005)

Capn Morgan, I'll have Bigwheel here by tonight! Woodman


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

He's already on his way!  :-D Or so he told me...


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2005)

lol at Bill Hayes!

Going to play poker for 3 hours.


C ya then.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 25, 2005)

I just put a link on the texasbbqrub.com site. I think they will be ok with that since there isn't any real competition here! They are real good folks there. Woody


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 25, 2005)

I feel a little akward about doing that Woodie, but, you know them better than me...perhaps asking Bill would have been a good idea?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 25, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":1u6se3y4]



A few less Yankees would be ok though. [/quote:1u6se3y4]

Hey....watch it Captn. Crunch!!! :smt062


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 25, 2005)

He's already here! There's not really a competitive issue at hand. Hell we're helping to sell rub here too. It is a great product at a fair price. Hey, what happened to Cap'n "Crunch" Morgan? He shoots his wad all afternoon about how he's holdin down the fort all by himself, and now he's nowhere to be found? Maybe his mommee wommee already tuckerd his wittle bottom into his jammie wammies???zzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2005)

As stated before, I had a poker game.  Despite the fact I get up at 4:30 every morning, I'm still posting here at this very late hour (for me).
If you're interested, I won 9 dollars tonight.

  Anyway, we've got things stirred up.  Now that there's a few more people here, perhaps a mission statement should be issued to let folks know exactly what's going on.

  Secondly, I'd be interested in shutting down my forum and using a link to send people here.  I'd be willing to discuss it in an open forum.
Not a big deal, but we're over 30 thousand hits in six months at bbqboard.com.  I'd want to save the info over here somewhere though.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't know, are we ready for it......I ....Say........YES....SHUT IT DOWN< SHUT IT DOWN <SHUT IT DOWN!!!!!!!!! Hey, I get up at 4:45 am, maybe I'll call you sometime and we'll talk breakfast!!!!! Yeah, it _is_getting late, but I was at a financial aid for college meeting at the high school for my daughter. _She_ wants to attend _DUKE?????_


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 25, 2005)

Dear lord, save that misquided soul.  Only yankees go to Dook.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 26, 2005)

I'll tell ya right now....She ain't going to Duke!!!!

ps. What are ya havin for breakfast. I just ate my Capn' Crunch Peanut Butter Crunch! Woody


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Dear lord, save that misquided soul.  Only yankees go to Dook.



Not to worry, the first class she would have to take is yankee101. It's a pre-requisite! (It's really just an english class)


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Dear lord, save that misquided soul.  Only yankees go to Dook.



She is a Yankee.  :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 26, 2005)

> She is a Yankee.  :?



Are you sure?


----------



## Finney (Jan 26, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> > She is a Yankee.  :?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure?



If she is FROM Ohio.  Yes.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 26, 2005)

Captain, I would talk to you about your board and the possibilities of linking that one to hear.  My email is in my profile page...let's discuss it, afterall, I am the HAMMER!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 26, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Nick Prochilo":tbivlm9d]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If she is FROM Ohio.  Yes.[/quote:tbivlm9d]

I've meet quite a few corn heads from Ohio! I'm sure they weren't yankees!

Hey Woody, if her grades are real good, you would be surprised at how much financial aid you get. My daughter goes to a private school (No Duke) but with her grades they gave her grants and scholarships that brought the price down to the same it would cost me to send her to a state school.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 26, 2005)

She's got a 4.3 GPA. _Anything_ would be better than that party cesspool OU (Greg's alma mater) which is her second option. I want her to go to Elon (Chris probably knows Elon), cause it's reasonable, and it's close to the good Q in NC!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 26, 2005)

hmmmm, Duke, Elon.....hmmmm

Send her to UNC...one of the best public universities in the country.
I, of course, went....

to Appalachian St.   

 8 miles from Woodlands BBQ, first time I'd ever had a jalapeno in my cornbread.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 26, 2005)

UNC for an out of stater is pretty dear! Might as well send her to Duke or Wake!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 27, 2005)

Woodie, I cant tell you a story about my 1992 validictorian who went to UNC...needless to say, he transfered to Miami of Ohio after 1 yr!!

Let's just say that they went out of there way to make him feel like a "YANK" all day everyday!!!  Damn, thoes people still hold a grudge for us winning the war!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 27, 2005)

You didn't win.  We just let you think you did.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 27, 2005)

Shit! We gotta put up with that crap on _this_ forum too? We stomped ya before, we'll stop ya again!!(just as soon as we get through diggin outta this snow up here ;-) ) Woodrow Shreman


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 27, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Shit! We gotta put up with that crap on _this_ forum too? We stomped ya before, we'll stop ya again!!(just as soon as we get through diggin outta this snow up here ;-) ) Woodrow Shreman



How about that....me and Woody finally agree on something!!   :smt070


----------



## ROB O (Jan 28, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hmmmm, Duke, Elon.....hmmmm
> 
> Send her to UNC...one of the best public universities in the country.
> I, of course, went....
> ...



Lot's of respect for the stuff I'm reading out of UNC right now.   Given where I'm from and where I've been that's a big admission for me.   

Grades like those I'm wondering why she's not looking at Northwestern or the Ivies?  

Echo Nick P's comments about the the financial aide.


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 28, 2005)

Rob, who knows what goes into the thought process of a 17 year old?? She likes Duke because she's a "Dukie". She'd sooner cut off her hand than go to UNC or Maryland! All her friends are going to OU so that's her second choice. She got accepted into Miami of Ohio, which is a better school, but wants to go with friends. She is screwy! She _hates_ BBQ, but I think it's just because _I_ like it! ;-)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 28, 2005)

I really just don't what to say about that....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Rob, who knows what goes into the thought process of a 17 year old?? She likes Duke because she's a "Dukie". She'd sooner cut off her hand than go to UNC or Maryland! All her friends are going to OU so that's her second choice. She got accepted into Miami of Ohio, which is a better school, but wants to go with friends. She is screwy! She _hates_ BBQ, but I think it's just because _I_ like it! ;-)



Has she visited any of these schools???? If she hasn't, sometimes a visit is all thats needed to like or dislike a school. My wife took my 2 older kids around to visit schools and it was a homerun for my daughter, my son on the other hand.....well thank God this country needs more Marines!!!


----------



## ROB O (Jan 28, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Rob, who knows what goes into the thought process of a 17 year old?? She likes Duke because she's a "Dukie". _hates_ BBQ, but I think it's just because _I_ like it! ;-)



First off Nick's right on the money about the visits.  Highly recommend it.

Second, Yeah I guess I understand.   Now that I think about it I was the same way she is.  I was talking about going to McGill back then because it sounded cool.   My folks put their foot down  and because of that I wouldn't consider Penn or Cornell.  (In retrospect probably should have.)  

Well  I'd hate to be accused of aiding and abetting but if she gets serious about the Duke stuff I know an alum whose Dad's a prof.  I'd be willing to try  to get her some sort of an informational interview if you think it might help.

Any idea what she wants to study?  Engineering?  Liberal Arts?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 28, 2005)

Dont' take her to OU then Wood...she'll comitt right there!

Miami is not a better school than OU...IT'S WORSE! 

I suggest OU...good engineering school, medical school, sports science and the journalism school is one of the best in the country!

GO BOBCATS!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 28, 2005)

We've been to all four she applied to plus Hiram and Baldwin Wallace! Rob, duh, Cornell or Penn, yeppers, I'd say you missed the boat on that one. I was in Ithaca last May. Nice Campus! Thanks for the offer on Duke. We actually went there _twice_. There is a great BBQ joint just north of the campus called Bullocks! 

ps. she said she'd consider Syracuse too!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

My buddies daughter goes to Ithica. She loves it there but it is in the middle of nowhere!!!!!!!!!! Makes Ohio look like NYC. :-D


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nick, the state parks over there are gorgeous!! Ithica is kinda weird though. I never saw so many Lesbos in my life. Lesbos and hippies abound in Ithica. There is a good BBQ guy over there named Stu. He goes by Grill Chef on the Klose Forum. The Cornell campus is on a bluff overlooking Lake Cayuga. I think that  is where all the lesbos and hippies come from!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Nick, the state parks over there are gorgeous!! Ithica is kinda weird though. I never saw so many Lesbos in my life. Lesbos and hippies abound in Ithica. There is a good BBQ guy over there named Stu. He goes by Grill Chef on the Klose Forum. The Cornell campus is on a bluff overlooking Lake Cayuga. I think that  is where all the lesbos and hippies come from!



One more place in life I should avoid! :-D


----------



## Finney (Jan 28, 2005)

Come on Nick. Get out live a little. You may fine you like hippies and lesbians.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Come on Nick. Get out live a little. You may fine you like hippies and lesbians.



Well to be honest, hippies don't bother me and as far as the lesbos go....I just want to watch!!!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 28, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> [quote="Chris Finney":2yzj4c07]Come on Nick. Get out live a little. You may fine you like hippies and lesbians.



Well to be honest, hippies don't bother me and as far as the lesbos go....I just want to watch!!!!!       [/quote:2yzj4c07]

Not _these_ lesbos you don't...ughhhhhhhh


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 28, 2005)

oops :?  :?  :?


----------



## ROB O (Jan 29, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> We've been to all four she applied to plus Hiram and Baldwin Wallace! Rob, duh, Cornell or Penn, yeppers, I'd say you missed the boat on that one. I was in Ithaca last May. Nice Campus! Thanks for the offer on Duke. We actually went there _twice_. There is a great BBQ joint just north of the campus called Bullocks!
> 
> ps. she said she'd consider Syracuse too!



Ithaca really is pretty.  Wife's got some connections to Cornell in case she gets interested there..


As far as missing the boat yep now in my middle age I've got to make up for all the partying I missed. :-D  :-D


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

Ithica, Hiram...what's the difference...both unpopulated farm towns...I lived in Saratoga Springs for 15 yrs...did she look at Skidmore College WoodProfessor??  Now there's a good school and she can watch world class horse racing at the oldest track in the country in August when she stays there for summer classes!!

Saratoga Springs, NY...The August Place to Be!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Ithica, Hiram...what's the difference...both unpopulated farm towns...I lived in Saratoga Springs for 15 yrs...did she look at Skidmore College WoodProfessor??  Now there's a good school and she can watch world class horse racing at the oldest track in the country in August when she stays there for summer classes!!
> 
> Saratoga Springs, NY...The August Place to Be!!



Nah Greg, what Ithica is to lesbos, Saratoga Springs is to flaming butt pirates. That reminds me of a story about a guy I used to play golf with every Sunday.................


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE....TAKE IT ALL BACK!!!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

They call it "Skidmore" because the students have "more" "skid"marks on their underwear than anywhere else in America :smt119


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude, that town has more history than this crappy shithole!!  I'll be back someday!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Sorry Greg. Alas, I thought you could take it. Come here buddy :goodman:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)

Can take it and give it!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh, a "pitcher" _and_ a " catcher " aye?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 29, 2005)




----------



## Finney (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Woodflamer,
I think you're making Greg want to go there more with each post!    Not that there's anything wrong with that.


----------

